# Are you kidding me



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I posted this on the considering divorce or separation board, but now realized it belongs here, cause I am deffenitly going through it now. 

So My husband is moving out. My daughter works at the same resturant as he does. He has been at work telling people and acting like he is all excited. She is very upset. What is he thinking. 

Then I sent the kids to his moms so they would not have to be here to see him. He said why did you do that, I was going to have them help me. our oldest 15 is so mad at him he says he does not even want to go over there for a long time. our youngest 9 is a daddy's boy he might have.

Is it just me or is he crazy for even thinking that way. He acts like it is some big adventure, he is not even sad about.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

sparkle4 said:


> He has been at work telling people and acting like he is all excited. She is very upset. What is he thinking.


wow. what a real jerk! i cant believe he's acting this way infront of his kids. would it even make a dent if you told him how his behavior is affecting the kids?


----------

